# my dog got a stick stuck in its throat



## jackjack59 (Feb 24, 2010)

she is very quiet now it didnt go right down and ther was a little blood she ate ok ,but she very quiet


----------



## London Dogwalker (Oct 27, 2009)

Mine has done similar, just keep an eye on it, as long as she's eating and drinking she should be ok. The mouth heals really quickly luckily.

Did you remove all the stick? 

When mine got a piece of stick wedged in her throat she was choking  I was so scared. I don't let her play with sticks anyway, but she chews them sometimes.


----------



## nikkix5 (Feb 24, 2010)

Awww poor thing, if i was you i would get him/her checked out from the vet just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

I think you should get a vet to check it, if there is some left in there the throat could become very swollen. 
It may swell anyway from the bruising


----------



## jackjack59 (Feb 24, 2010)

thanks all for your replies and concern , you will be glad to here taggy , thats my springers name is ok , i took her to the vet and she had cut her soft pallette but was ok and has some antibiotics and pain killer to help but she is back to her scatty self and we now play with plastic bottles , long story xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

Great to hear


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

this is why i cringe when i see dogs playing with sticks i never let mine since my friend nearly lost her dog when a stick went right down the throat well in and out the side blood everywhere and someone we know had to have emergency surgery on thier dog when he was chaseing a big stick as it was thrown for him and it bounced wrong and the dog lunged on to it and it went in to his chest cavity sooo dangerous

Really glad your dogs ok xx


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

Really glad to hear Taggy's ok!
I started a thread on here a while ago about sticks just to try and find out how many people let their dogs play with them or had experiences of dogs being harmed by them http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/73116-sticks-dangerous.html - I have to say that I've completely stopped using sticks now (at least on dry land) and traded them in for rubber balls... I think it was the scare we got when we thought our boy had lost his eye for a minute - and all the other stories from people who've had to rush their dogs in for emergency treatment because of collisions or even just a splinter! 
Hopefully some dogs can be saved from accident by people becoming more aware of the dangers - thats the good thing about the internet - we can share our experiences so others can learn from our mistakes...


----------



## jackjack59 (Feb 24, 2010)

no i shall not let taggy play with sticks again . but we did used to take a ball however , she went to catch it and hit it with her nose ,the ball went in a hedge followed by tag and before i could syop her , she came out with blood pouring from he leg , she had chopped half her dew claw pad off and was at the vets for 4wks with her leg bandaged !!!!bless her


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

omg what was that glass? Poor Taggy!!!
I really hope that hasn't put you off letting her chase balls as well - though I wouldn't be surprised if it had 
I suppose there are possible dangers lurking everywhere - I know a dog that cut herself badly on the shore of the river, my boy nearly drowned once getting caught between two ropes between boats, and when he was a pup had emergency surgery on his achilles tendon after slicing badly it on some sheet metal in the back of a van - there can be glass, cans, chicken bones, holes in the ground, chocolate and all sorts just on an average village green... and even on the moors there are rabbit holes, barbed wire and sometimes illegal traps - 
I'm really lucky living in a small relatively rural, proudly "alternative" town where most people, teenagers included tend to make a point of picking up their litter (if not always their dogsh**) - in fact there's a lovely elderly lady who regularly combs one of the dog walking areas with a fine toothcomb for litter. I wish there were more people like her! I know when I lived in London and in some other places people give me strange looks if I go out of my way to pick up bottles etc left in parks or green areas - sod em I say, it's everyone's responsibility to keep our public spaces safe for kids and our furry friends. they'd be smirking on the other side of their smocks if they cut their foot....
Just thought maybe depending on where you were you could have a pop at the council, get them to trim the bushes back and litterpick the area better? Anyway I wish Taggy safe walkies from now on  xx


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

jackjack59 said:


> she is very quiet now it didnt go right down and ther was a little blood she ate ok ,but she very quiet


OMG that would scare me to death - my cat Butterscotch got a fish-bone stuck in his throat, 
it SCRATCHED his throat badly; he had to have it numbed to stop the gag-reflex 
and was on a soft diet for 5 days... it was mizrable, i felt awful. 
his throat was so sore, he would neither talk nor purr. :nonod:

i am glad Ur dog is recovering!  sticks are scary - as a vet-asst i have seen wicked injuries from them. i hope the healing is quick. 
all my best, 
--- terry


----------



## cornflower (May 14, 2009)

not the same league by any means (and thank goodness Taggy is ok) but my dog was gagging and choking and I couldn't work out what was the matter - she was in the house so it wasn't a stick - turned out that a gravy bone treat and it had got stuck to the roof of her mouth. Managed to remove it but the coating had turned to glue...gravy bones never crossed my door again. Not that she loads of them!


----------



## jackjack59 (Feb 24, 2010)

no we play ball in the big field , and we have a new game , seek and find lol she loves it , i live in a little town and theres a field by a carpark we go a couple of times a day just for quick play ,its always got broke bottles and stuff , i go once a week with my yard brush to sweep it as its quite popular with other dog owners ,


----------



## jackjack59 (Feb 24, 2010)

on another note can any1 advise me on why my pics wont upload , it goes on when i edit pic , then when i save changes it says pic failed to upload ??????help want you all to see my baby :crying::crying:


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

where are you uploading? 
hope I'm not stating the obvious - you can either have the pix on your profile, hosted on the site on an album, click edit profile then pictures and albums - and create an album - then you can use the urls of the pix to put them in your posts.
or you can insert pictures hosted elsewhere online on your posts by clicking







and inserting the url
or you can attach them like I have below* by clicking







and uploading from your browser.
Otherwise maybe you're at work or college so the connection is blocked for that sort of thing - or using a slightly wonky wireless connection and that's why you're having trouble..


*lol sorry I forgot to do that  but if u use the paperclip it adds a clickable thumbnail pic


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

also you should be able to add an avatar.
Oh!
maybe - your pics are too large... can you resize them?
PF picture rules are 
Maximum File Size per Picture 3.34 MB
Maximum Picture Dimensions 800 by 600 Pixels
and for avatars "The maximum size of your custom image is 80 by 80 pixels or 19.5 KB (whichever is smaller)."
if they are bmp's or png's or something change them to jpg's.
And also - if they are on your phone or camera, move or copy them onto your computer in My Documents or desktop, and then upload them. sometimes you can't get them off external hd straight up, might just be a setting or computer brain freeze I dunno!


----------



## jackjack59 (Feb 24, 2010)

think the picks are to large for my profile pic thanks sooooo much for advice tho , can you tell i know absolutley nothing about computers suprised i found this forum ,glad i did tho


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

jackjack59 said:


> think the picks are to large for my profile pic


hey, JJ! :--) 
go to 
Resize Images online

theres a tutorial there if U need extra help... just read the steps, and do as it says. 
U can choose a photo in a link - and load a URL (web-address). 
OR - U can choose a photo on Ur own computer.

where it says BROWSE U are choosing a pic on Ur computer - 
choose where U will look for pix on Ur PC - in Photos, on the Desktop, on the hard-drive, etc. 
click on the pic U want, a pop-up will offer the picture; click OPEN. 
it will upload to the shrink-pix site.

look at the SIZE (pixels) and choose 600 - 
then click BEST for quality so it is not too degraded.

finally click RESIZE and wait... Ur shrunk-picture will pop up on the screen. 
click DOWNLOAD, then click SAVE in the pop-up. (wait for it to save). 
after it is safely on Ur downloads list, go back to the Shrink-Pix screen - 
theres a small block /\----above----/\ the photo that says DELETE THIS (something) - 
that deletes the temp-file from Ur hard-drive. 
_*don;t do that BEFORE U *save* the shrunk picture, or U have to do it again. :lol: * 
i did that once... bummer._

holler if this does not help  
cheers, 
--- terry


----------

